# The right choice?



## Outlier

There is a lot of talk on this forum that ALL the talent in 03 and 04 is going DA and that is simply NOT true. My player and several of her teammates turned down DA offers and chose either ECNL or to play up on a top older team at an unaffiliated club with great coaching. Here were my player's reasons:

1) She feels staying on honor roll makes her a more desirable college recruit and wants the flexibility to schedule her extra training on days when it works best with her homework load.
2) She saw her cousin quit soccer entirely after three years of boys DA - he was burned out.
3) With politics and homegrown players dominating some DA programs, coupled with substitution rules, she was concerned about playing time.
4) She asked the question "If all the DA teams are training the same way and only playing other DA teams how are they going to learn to deal with the adversity of teams that play in unexpected ways?" 
5) Stand out players will always have opportunities.

The point is not only to listen to your player but to have the confidence to make the right choice for your kid whether it's DA or something else. It's difficult to buck a trend - we had to try hard not to be swept along with the DA tide. Nothing against DA - its just that there are multiple ways to get to college soccer and we all know the odds are against most of our girls making a national team. It's a big country with thousands of girls competing for a very small roster.


----------



## futboldad1

100% agree with your post. US Soccer and the clubs that got DAs want you to believe otherwise and score people into compliance but the reality is DA on the girls side will change very little. My daughters were both on A-teams at Surf and neither want DA as they want to play in high school like their three older nieces who both turned down DA to stick with their club teams. If you have a good coach, good team mates and facilities I can't see why one would change. But parents love the shiny new toy...until the next one comes along.


----------



## Desert Hound

Playing time for my DD is important. IF she were on a DA team and was 1-11...fantastic. If you are 18-22 or so...you are not getting much playing time. If that were the case I would put her somewhere where she can play...and have fun....which is why she plays. It goes without saying I want her on a good team with good coaching. But in the end...she has to have fun. Sitting on the bench would drive her nuts.


----------



## glen_dandy

I agree with all of the above.  My current ECNL-level players will stay with their DA club, but will request the second team if they are offered DA for next season.


----------



## gunner

These are very similar arguments people made about leaving their teams for ECNL when it first started.


----------



## Striker17

Funny I was just wondering who the new Make a Play vs Cali duo would be in the DA vs ECNL argument?
I listened for years about the ECNL vs Non and now we need a new couple lol?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Striker17 said:


> Funny I was just wondering who the new Make a Play vs Cali duo would be in the DA vs ECNL argument?
> I listened for years about the ECNL vs Non and now we need a new couple lol?


You can't mention MakeAPlay without No Goal!  You should know that by now


----------



## Anomaly

The right choice is whichever path will make our DD's happy, as it always has been, and as it always should be.


----------



## hydraulic42

Anomaly said:


> The right choice is whichever path will make our DD's happy, as it always has been, and as it always should be.


Yep. We are struggling with a decision between DA and staying with my DD's current team, whose coach is great and who is really teaching the same style of play as DA anyway. Or rather, I should say that I am struggling. My DD has made her decision to go to DA. 

We've been going to both teams' practices, because I've want to stretch out the final decision for a week or 2 just to be sure. If anything, she seems to be more and more certain. She likes the DA coach, the girls, and the idea of all that practice. She's engaged and happy there. And as I've been advised, "follow your daughter."


----------



## CaliKlines

Interesting perspective-

https://norcalsoccerdad.com/2017/03/14/why-we-need-the-gda-for-our-elite-girls/


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

CaliKlines said:


> Interesting perspective-
> 
> https://norcalsoccerdad.com/2017/03/14/why-we-need-the-gda-for-our-elite-girls/


It is a good read and an interesting perspective.  I question how much has changed when it appears that in a lot of cases we have the same coaches teaching the same kids the same skills.  Four days a week of training is great; I think most kids at a high level are already doing that, so that isn't anything new.  The biggest question I have is how do we validate that DA is working?  Number of girls called up to the USMNT?  How are we going to assess "individual player development?"  It is still a team game.  And let's not forget that scores and standings will be kept; are we expecting highly competitive people by nature to suddenly not care about wins and losses?  As much as this may be about soccer, it also appears to be a power grab.  My $0.02.


----------



## Outlier

I thought this was an interesting perspective from a college coach: http://equalizersoccer.com/2017/02/27/girls-da-launch-means-crossroads-for-many-players/


----------



## devupa2.0

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> And let's not forget that scores and standings will be kept; are we expecting highly competitive people by nature to suddenly not care about wins and losses?


I have heard that standings will not be kept for the u14 age group. This at least supports the notion that USSF is trying to move the focus away from wins & losses for the youngest DA age group.

I suspect a parent somewhere will have a self-reported standings website set up before the season starts!


----------



## younothat

devupa2.0 said:


> I have heard that standings will not be kept for the u14 age group. This at least supports the notion that USSF is trying to move the focus away from wins & losses for the youngest DA age group.
> 
> I suspect a parent somewhere will have a self-reported standings website set up before the season starts!


All the scores are posted every week,  no standing are made available publicly (except the combined are groups)  but they are keep internally for showcase matches.   The is a attempt to match teams with like records for all the showcases.

Publicly posted standing or not have little to no effect.   Most DA teams and clubs play to win and everything else is secondary

The FIFA like rules in DA are different vs the college rules so while its nice to think or play like the pros some of that gets undone once you get to college,  this is one area I wish they could work on.

DA is a program just like many others for the right players it can be great. I can tell you that each year the competition gets better and there are fewer opportunities for new players.  Best chance for most players is the first year of a team.  There are opportunity decisions to be made by the players to which program or system fits them the best.  You can't really go half in, takes a lot of commitment, dedication, hard work over a long period, not every one can take that, really not that many weeks off like some might be use to over the 10+ month season.

If your players aim is to go for a college scholarship will DA work for that? yes but will that be any better vs ECNL, not likely for a while but maybe eventually.

Will the YNT or MNT improve because players are better trained to play technically more proficient? Perhaps but that's going to take several years also and maybe some more world cups.  So in the meantime how will you know if DA might be a good fit?   Curriculum, Coaching, training, style of play, organizational support, etc.... if the player is comfortable, happy and engaged then you will know by trying things out.   Season does'nt start until Sept so plenty of time to explore options.


----------



## espola

younothat said:


> All the scores are posted every week,  no standing are made available publicly (except the combined are groups)  but they are keep internally for showcase matches.   The is a attempt to match teams with like records for all the showcases.
> 
> Publicly posted standing or not have little to no effect.   Most DA teams and clubs play to win and everything else is secondary
> 
> The FIFA like rules in DA are different vs the college rules so while its nice to think or play like the pros some of that gets undone once you get to college,  this is one area I wish they could work on.
> 
> DA is a program just like many others for the right players it can be great. I can tell you that each year the competition gets better and there are fewer opportunities for new players.  Best chance for most players is the first year of a team.  There are opportunity decisions to be made by the players to which program or system fits them the best.  You can't really go half in, takes a lot of commitment, dedication, hard work over a long period, not every one can take that, really not that many weeks off like some might be use to over the 10+ month season.
> 
> If your players aim is to go for a college scholarship will DA work for that? yes but will that be any better vs ECNL, not likely for a while but maybe eventually.
> 
> Will the YNT or MNT improve because players are better trained to play technically more proficient? Perhaps but that's going to take several years also and maybe some more world cups.  So in the meantime how will you know if DA might be a good fit?   Curriculum, Coaching, training, style of play, organizational support, etc.... if the player is comfortable, happy and engaged then you will know by trying things out.   Season does'nt start until Sept so plenty of time to explore options.


FIFA-like substitution rules interfere with development.  They only exist in FIFA as traditional holdover from the days when pro teams had no substitutes, which saved money for the owners.


----------



## GoWest

Striker17 said:


> Funny I was just wondering who the new Make a Play vs Cali duo would be in the DA vs ECNL argument?
> I listened for years about the ECNL vs Non and now we need a new couple lol?


Agree. How about ECNL vs DPL(aka DA2)? Oh, it's on!


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> Agree. How about ECNL vs DPL(aka DA2)? Oh, it's on!


 It's not on. Lol. For a lot of the country, including Nor Cal, ECNL is the top team. DPL aka DA2 ONLY exist in SoCal.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> It's not on. Lol. For a lot of the country, including Nor Cal, ECNL is the top team. DPL aka DA2 ONLY exist in SoCal.


Meant for those in the SoCal market.


----------



## younothat

ECNL will continue to be a good platform for the girls.    Girls DA should be eventually but IMO going to take more time than most think.   Come back and 3-4 years and we will see. 

High school, the other leagues or divisions across the country will still a viable platform for players so the right choice is the best fit each season for a player,  Players  and teams changes, new leagues or divisions pop up, coaches come and go, etc  so I always advise to take things year at a time.

DPL is like fools gold but not cheap, just a imitation of the real thing.  Fools some of people some of the time but in the end its a fools folly.


----------



## soccer dude

I like the DA potential but not for my daughter since she wants HS and a bit of fun.  I think this is the separation between the elite players (who are willing to put in 4 practices a week) and the good players (who want 2-3).  I also understand and agree that they are only allowed to play other academy teams in league.  I do, however, object to academy teams ONLY allowed to play this way in tournaments and showcases.  Why not let the Academy, ECNL and great non-academy teams play each other at Surf and other big tournys?  It should be up to the tournament to only put the best of the best in flight 1 so shouldn't matter if you're academy or ecnl or just plain good.  I'm sure Academy's defense will be that they don't want to waste time playing nobodies but come on!  Prove yourself to the soccer world by beating out the ECNL teams.  I already know the answer to this and it's because they won't be able to for a few years until Academy really does suck in the best of the best players.  There will be several ECNL teams that are better than academy teams and why not prove it in a tournament.  I myself would like to play some academy teams just to gauge the level of our team but looks like that is a pipe dream.   Thanks US Soccer


----------



## Real Deal

soccer dude said:


> I like the DA potential but not for my daughter since she wants HS and a bit of fun.  I think this is the separation between the elite players (who are willing to put in 4 practices a week) and the good players (who want 2-3).  I also understand and agree that they are only allowed to play other academy teams in league.  I do, however, object to academy teams ONLY allowed to play this way in tournaments and showcases.  Why not let the Academy, ECNL and great non-academy teams play each other at Surf and other big tournys?  It should be up to the tournament to only put the best of the best in flight 1 so shouldn't matter if you're academy or ecnl or just plain good.  I'm sure Academy's defense will be that they don't want to waste time playing nobodies but come on!  Prove yourself to the soccer world by beating out the ECNL teams.  I already know the answer to this and it's because they won't be able to for a few years until Academy really does suck in the best of the best players.  There will be several ECNL teams that are better than academy teams and why not prove it in a tournament.  I myself would like to play some academy teams just to gauge the level of our team but looks like that is a pipe dream.   Thanks US Soccer


Can't Academy teams do friendlies with anyone?  If so, your dreams can maybe come true with a mere phone call to a team manager.


----------



## younothat

Real Deal said:


> Can't Academy teams do friendlies with anyone?  If so, your dreams can maybe come true with a mere phone call to a team manager.


Actually not suppose to,  for new teams once Aug rolls around no outside comp thing kicks in even for friendlies.

HS and other comps could be managed like ECNL does but the real problems are putting the genie back in the bottle for DA.   The rules, one game a day, w/ only two consecutive days before rest, subs, etc are different for DA vs all the others as are the recommended style of play.  Surf and the other tournaments have different brackets and rules;  Manchester is 5 days for DA brackets (one day off after two) and only 2-3 (playoffs) days for the regular ones for example.


----------



## Real Deal

younothat said:


> Actually not suppose to,  for new teams once Aug rolls around no outside comp thing kicks in even for friendlies.
> 
> HS and other comps could be managed like ECNL does but the real problems are putting the genie back in the bottle for DA.   The rules, one game a day, w/ only two consecutive days before rest, subs, etc are different for DA vs all the others as are the recommended style of play.  Surf and the other tournaments have different brackets and rules;  Manchester is 5 days for DA brackets (one day off after two) and only 2-3 (playoffs) days for the regular ones for example.


From the US Soccer Development Academy FAQs:

*Can Academy clubs schedule 'friendly' games during the Academy season? *

"Academy clubs can schedule such games to provide players with a heightened development experiences. The games must not be part of an organized competition, i.e. tournament, league or camp, as defined in the non-participation regulations and all Academy standards and guidelines must be adhered to during competition."

The other team would need to follow the rules, yes, but it does not state anywhere that they have to be an Academy team, and it appears to be an exception.


----------



## Soccer123

soccer dude said:


> I like the DA potential but not for my daughter since she wants HS and a bit of fun.  I think this is the separation between the elite players (who are willing to put in 4 practices a week) and the good players (who want 2-3).  I also understand and agree that they are only allowed to play other academy teams in league.  I do, however, object to academy teams ONLY allowed to play this way in tournaments and showcases.  Why not let the Academy, ECNL and great non-academy teams play each other at Surf and other big tournys?  It should be up to the tournament to only put the best of the best in flight 1 so shouldn't matter if you're academy or ecnl or just plain good.  I'm sure Academy's defense will be that they don't want to waste time playing nobodies but come on!  Prove yourself to the soccer world by beating out the ECNL teams.  I already know the answer to this and it's because they won't be able to for a few years until Academy really does suck in the best of the best players.  There will be several ECNL teams that are better than academy teams and why not prove it in a tournament.  I myself would like to play some academy teams just to gauge the level of our team but looks like that is a pipe dream.   Thanks US Soccer


Academy Teams play by FIFA Rules.  ECNL and non ecnl teams do not.  Academy Teams will only play in the huge tournaments under a different bracket playing by FIFA Rules.  Same as the boys academy has been doing.


----------



## espola

Soccer123 said:


> Academy Teams play by FIFA Rules.  ECNL and non ecnl teams do not.  Academy Teams will only play in the huge tournaments under a different bracket playing by FIFA Rules.  Same as the boys academy has been doing.


If it is a true friendly game, the teams can agree to play by whatever rules they like.


----------



## younothat

Real Deal said:


> From the US Soccer Development Academy FAQs:
> 
> *Can Academy clubs schedule 'friendly' games during the Academy season? *
> 
> "Academy clubs can schedule such games to provide players with a heightened development experiences. The games must not be part of an organized competition, i.e. tournament, league or camp, as defined in the non-participation regulations and all Academy standards and guidelines must be adhered to during competition."
> 
> The other team would need to follow the rules, yes, but it does not state anywhere that they have to be an Academy team, and it appears to be an exception.


Yeah friendlies happen just with other academies mostly, teams that follow the mandates which leavings most out out since they don't.   Might be teams visiting or other local academics but not get any hopes up with cross league friendlies once teams are set.   Can happen and teams can do whatever they want but there can be some feedback as a result from ussda,  director's don't want to get that call or see that written up in the next report they receive.


----------



## SoccerLife75

I'm sure DA1 teams will be scrimmaging the DA2 teams within the club.  That will be a plus for DA2 teams don't you think.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

SoccerLife75 said:


> I'm sure DA1 teams will be scrimmaging the DA2 teams within the club.  That will be a plus for DA2 teams don't you think.


Wishful thinking for DA2 parents. In San Diego, there is a huge difference in level of play between Albion and LAGSD 1st and 2nd teams in age 03, 02, 01, 00.  The 2nd teams haven't fared well in tournaments or Nat'l cup.  Unless they get an influx of talent to fill DA2, I'm not sure if those teams will match the level of top DA teams.


----------



## outside!

soccer dude said:


> I like the DA potential but not for my daughter since she wants HS and a bit of fun.  I think this is the separation between the elite players (who are willing to put in 4 practices a week) and the good players (who want 2-3).  I also understand and agree that they are only allowed to play other academy teams in league.  I do, however, object to academy teams ONLY allowed to play this way in tournaments and showcases.  Why not let the Academy, ECNL and great non-academy teams play each other at Surf and other big tournys?  It should be up to the tournament to only put the best of the best in flight 1 so shouldn't matter if you're academy or ecnl or just plain good.  I'm sure Academy's defense will be that they don't want to waste time playing nobodies but come on!  Prove yourself to the soccer world by beating out the ECNL teams.  I already know the answer to this and it's because they won't be able to for a few years until Academy really does suck in the best of the best players.  There will be several ECNL teams that are better than academy teams and why not prove it in a tournament.  I myself would like to play some academy teams just to gauge the level of our team but looks like that is a pipe dream.   Thanks US Soccer



Same thing could have been said about ECNL versus National League in the past.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer123 said:


> Academy Teams play by FIFA Rules.  ECNL and non ecnl teams do not.  Academy Teams will only play in the huge tournaments under a different bracket playing by FIFA Rules.  Same as the boys academy has been doing.


Which set of FIFA rules?  3 subs or 6?  The funny part about all of this is that the college soccer rules are not FIFA rules and all but one national team player ever has skipped playing college soccer and she might be cycled out if she doesn't perform soon.

So what are they skipping out on all of this stuff for?


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Same thing could have been said about ECNL versus National League in the past.


Except that ECNL already had a platform and played plenty of National League teams in open tournaments.  Not to mention that the second year of my player's ECNL years (U15) the "B" team of the ECNL champ won the USYS National Championship.  I spoke with several parents of that team at a showcase (Eclipse Select out of Chicago) and they said that National League was a big waste of time.  His player was dual rostered and he said that the amount of college scouts that attended one of his player's ECNL games was more than or equal to what they saw all week at the National Championships.

So not sure what you are comparing...


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Except that ECNL already had a platform and played plenty of National League teams in open tournaments.  Not to mention that the second year of my player's ECNL years (U15) the "B" team of the ECNL champ won the USYS National Championship.  I spoke with several parents of that team at a showcase (Eclipse Select out of Chicago) and they said that National League was a big waste of time.  His player was dual rostered and he said that the amount of college scouts that attended one of his player's ECNL games was more than or equal to what they saw all week at the National Championships.
> 
> So not sure what you are comparing...


What platform did ECNL have before ECNL existed?


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> Which set of FIFA rules?  3 subs or 6?  The funny part about all of this is that the college soccer rules are not FIFA rules and all but one national team player ever has skipped playing college soccer and she might be cycled out if she doesn't perform soon.
> 
> So what are they skipping out on all of this stuff for?


Agree, if it's about development, who gives a rats ass about FIFA rules at this point.  Let them worry about FIFA rules once they make a national team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> What platform did ECNL have before ECNL existed?


Great rhetorical question.  Why don't you answer it for us.  Since there was no national gaming circuit for girls at that time (the reason why ECNL was created) and the only path to anything remotely national was originally the U19 boys championship I guess originally there was nothing for girls.  Who cares anyway they can be homemakers and marry somebody right?  Just grabe 'em in the p***y they aren't boys!


----------



## espola

younothat said:


> Yeah friendlies happen just with other academies mostly, teams that follow the mandates which leavings most out out since they don't.   Might be teams visiting or other local academics but not get any hopes up with cross league friendlies once teams are set.   Can happen and teams can do whatever they want but there can be some feedback as a result from ussda,  director's don't want to get that call or see that written up in the next report they receive.


...and the horse they rode in on.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@CaliKlines  how is your daughter's spot at NC State looking now?  It sucks to get recruited over.  Gonna be en expensive gap year before she transfers back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines  how is your daughter's spot at NC State looking now?  It sucks to get recruited over.  Gonna be en expensive gap year before she transfers back.


Does this make you happy?
I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## CaliKlines

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does this make you happy?
> I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


Don't worry Joseph...if Mappie had a clue, it would the first one. I had to take him/her/it off of ignore to see what you were referring to...

Thanks!


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines  how is your daughter's spot at NC State looking now?  It sucks to get recruited over.  Gonna be en expensive gap year before she transfers back.


?


----------



## outside!

Justafan said:


> Agree, if it's about development, who gives a rats ass about FIFA rules at this point.  Let them worry about FIFA rules once they make a national team.


I agree that FIFA substitution rules at young ages makes no sense. At some age (not sure when) it would help development to use the FIFA rules. To better compete in the international game, it would help if college played by FIFA rules. Unlimited subs changes the game and encourages a very direct, kick it to the forwards style of play.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

CaliKlines said:


> Don't worry Joseph...if Mappie had a clue, it would the first one. I had to take him/her/it off of ignore to see what you were referring to...
> 
> Thanks!


I don't need to know you to hope it works out for the best.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Here is one for the hater parade:


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Here is one for the hater parade:


Not hatin, just sayin.


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines  how is your daughter's spot at NC State looking now?  It sucks to get recruited over.  Gonna be en expensive gap year before she transfers back.


Wow.  MakeaPoop you generally have constructive things to say on this forum but I don't know how you and Size 13 divorced.  2 peas in the pod?   I hope for your dd sake the apple falls far from the tree.  Go find a gymnastic forum so you can relive your glory days.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Wow.  MakeaPoop you generally have constructive things to say on this forum but I don't know how you and Size 13 divorced.  2 peas in the pod?   I hope for your dd sake the apple falls far from the tree.  Go find a gymnastic forum so you can relive your glory days.


Hey dickhead I don't give a flying f**k what you think.  No need to relive any glory days.  Living them is enough.  Why don't you be a good little muppet and go watch your daughter play meaningless club games.  Stop trying to swim with the sharks.

Keep my kid out of your mouth.  She has taken shits that are better than anything that you have ever been associated with.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Don't worry Joseph...if Mappie had a clue, it would the first one. I had to take him/her/it off of ignore to see what you were referring to...
> 
> Thanks!



I can't wait for the tears.  You are a fraud.


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey dickhead I don't give a flying f**k what you think.  No need to relive any glory days.  Living them is enough.  Why don't you be a good little muppet and go watch your daughter play meaningless club games.  Stop trying to swim with the sharks.
> 
> Keep my kid out of your mouth.  She has taken shits that are better than anything that you have ever been associated with.


Amazing, you can bash a kid but I can't even mention your dd? Hypocrite!  You can bash Cali all you want but leave players out of it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Read the disclaimer.  If you want to step up I have no problem smacking you down.  And I play for keeps.  Try me.  I'm a couple of pale ales in and am from a small town call Smackamitch.  PM me if you want to get squashed.  I'll text you my number and give you a verbal smackdown should you so desire.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Amazing, you can bash a kid but I can't even mention your dd? Hypocrite!  You can bash Cali all you want but leave players out of it.


Say whatever you want but your kid isn't in the same universe as mine so why bother?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Amazing, you can bash a kid but I can't even mention your dd? Hypocrite!  You can bash Cali all you want but leave players out of it.


I would mark this post pussy if I could.


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> Read the disclaimer.  If you want to step up I have no problem smacking you down.  And I play for keeps.  Try me.  I'm a couple of pale ales in and am from a small town call Smackamitch.  PM me if you want to get squashed.  I'll text you my number and give you a verbal smackdown should you so desire.


A couple pale ales in?  You must have traded your leotards in for moo-moos.


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> I would mark this post pussy if I could.


Great this pussy has somewhere to go so goodnight.

Enjoy sucking down your pale ales in your trailer all alone.  Only a really sad individual takes pride in bashing a kid.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does this make you happy?
> I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


Joe don't get in the way of me bashing dumbass @CaliKlines .  He is a worse flip flopper than Mitt Romney and if our kids were ever on the same field...  Nah never mind that will never happen.  You have to actually play in games and my players team doesn't slum.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> A couple pale ales in?  You must have traded your leotards in for moo-moos.


Ha ha a fat joke.  Nice one mitch .  Is that the best your dumbass can come up with?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Great this pussy has somewhere to go so goodnight.
> 
> Enjoy sucking down your pale ales in your trailer all alone.  Only a really sad individual takes pride in bashing a kid.


In my trailer?  You must be a 909er.  Nice try.  At least complete community college before you step to me douche!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Great this pussy has somewhere to go so goodnight.
> 
> Enjoy sucking down your pale ales in your trailer all alone.  Only a really sad individual takes pride in bashing a kid.


The facts hurt don't they.  How about this.  Only a dumbass would spend more to have their kid go to a lower ranked academic school out of state.  Now if it was an Ivy or someplace like Duke, Vanderbilt, Notre Dame, Virginia or another school with academic heft I get it.  But to spend $30k plus to play bad soccer with no academic benefit I have to question who that is really serving.  LMFAO!!!


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> I agree that FIFA substitution rules at young ages makes no sense. At some age (not sure when) it would help development to use the FIFA rules. To better compete in the international game, it would help if college played by FIFA rules. Unlimited subs changes the game and encourages a very direct, kick it to the forwards style of play.


IMO, why even worry about FIFA sub rules for women?  99.999% of club and college players won't be playing pro women or international soccer anyways.

College soccer players are so condititioned, if they had to play a full 90 min game, they easily could.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Hey guys, my daughter will be age eligible for DA next year so I come to this forum to try to figure out the best path for her.  I am disappointed to see how this thread seems to have gone off the rails.  If you want to make it personal with another poster, I guess go ahead, but lets leave the kids out of this.  Lets keep this a place where people with NO soccer experience (like me) can come and get thoughts and ideas.  The forum is what we make of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Joe don't get in the way of me bashing dumbass @CaliKlines .  He is a worse flip flopper than Mitt Romney and if our kids were ever on the same field...  Nah never mind that will never happen.  You have to actually play in games and my players team doesn't slum.


Classic map, feel bad for your kid, dad is a criminal and mom's a drunk whore. Poor kid.


----------



## GoWest

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Hey guys, my daughter will be age eligible for DA next year so I come to this forum to try to figure out the best path for her.  I am disappointed to see how this thread seems to have gone off the rails.  If you want to make it personal with another poster, I guess go ahead, but lets leave the kids out of this.  Lets keep this a place where people with NO soccer experience (like me) can come and get thoughts and ideas.  The forum is what we make of it.


Eligible meet year, as in 2018 or next season, as in August? Opportunity to sit back and watch the circus unfold if "next year." Different story if "next season" in that you need to immediately ask around to locate a GREAT coach, then supplement with a GREAT private tech trainer, consider location of team, etc. If you haven't down so already, ask yourself and your DD what the goals are; social, college scholarship, GNT dreams, etc. There is not perfect way but if you are honest with yourselves from the start (and know the journey changes along the way) and make it a point to re-evaluate along the way, your DD will be alright and will have an enjoyable, challenging, nerve-racking, frustrating, joyful, etc., experience playing the beautiful game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Hey guys, my daughter will be age eligible for DA next year so I come to this forum to try to figure out the best path for her.  I am disappointed to see how this thread seems to have gone off the rails.  If you want to make it personal with another poster, I guess go ahead, but lets leave the kids out of this.  Lets keep this a place where people with NO soccer experience (like me) can come and get thoughts and ideas.  The forum is what we make of it.


I would love to stick to the topic but since this is entertainment to me I will be tearing into the frauds like @CaliKlines  and @Fact that don't know shit and try to front like they do.  If frauds stick to their manners then this might be educational.  Otherwise I am going to have to smack a mitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Hey guys, my daughter will be age eligible for DA next year so I come to this forum to try to figure out the best path for her.  I am disappointed to see how this thread seems to have gone off the rails.  If you want to make it personal with another poster, I guess go ahead, but lets leave the kids out of this.  Lets keep this a place where people with NO soccer experience (like me) can come and get thoughts and ideas.  The forum is what we make of it.


I apologize to you for being so crass.


----------



## soccer4us

I know here in So Cal, most of the best are doing DA but interesting Sting from Texas just pulled out last week. They are arguably the best in Texas.

http://assets.ngin.com/attachments/document/0121/9517/Sting_Press_Release_ECNL.pdf


----------



## Outlier

soccer4us said:


> I know here in So Cal, most of the best are doing DA but interesting Sting from Texas just pulled out last week. They are arguably the best in Texas.
> 
> http://assets.ngin.com/attachments/document/0121/9517/Sting_Press_Release_ECNL.pdf


Love their commitment to doing the right thing for their players. Smart and well thought out.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> I think it sounds sexist.  The poor little girls can't deal with the rigors of DA.  All the references to *female* athletes and, as is implied, their "special needs"
> 
> Seriously, are most of the boys going pro either?


There are more opportunities financially for men to play professionally than women in the US.  The men have USL (2nd tier) and MLS.  The boys also have the D1 college soccer route, but there are less scholarship opportunites compared to women college soccer.

The rank and file NWSL players make only 17K a year and the US women national team players make a minimum of 40K a year.  Compare that to the average MLS salary of 300K and the mean being 100K for the men.  It's why I don't get all of the posts about Girls DA requiring to train 4-5 days a week where 99.99% of the girls will NOT be playing professionally.  The goal for the girls should be playing collegiate soccer, unless they are fast tracked to play for the USWNT.  Refer to Sophie Smith, Ashley Sanchez, Briana Pinto, and Jaelin Howell.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.sbnation.com/platform/amp/soccer/2016/4/15/11409908/nwsl-2016-season-wages-cap-salary-minimum

https://www.mlsplayers.org/images/September 15 2016 Salary Information - By Club.pdf


----------



## Real Deal

NoGoal said:


> There are more opportunities financially for men to play professionally than women in the US.  The men have USL (2nd tier) and MLS.  The boys also have the D1 college soccer route, but there are less scholarship opportunites compared to women college soccer.
> 
> The rank and file NWSL players make only 17K a year and the US women national team players make a minimum of 40K a year.  Compare that to the average MLS salary of 300K and the mean being 100K for the men.  It's why I don't get all of the posts about Girls DA requiring to train 4-5 days a week where 99.999% of the girls will NOT be playing professionally.  The goal for the girls should be playing collegiate soccer, unless they are fast tracked to play for the USWNT.  Refer to Sophie Smith, Ashley Sanchez, Briana Pinto, and Jaelin Howell.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.sbnation.com/platform/amp/soccer/2016/4/15/11409908/nwsl-2016-season-wages-cap-salary-minimum
> 
> https://www.mlsplayers.org/images/September 15 2016 Salary Information - By Club.pdf


Even with a few more opportunities, the vast majority of boys will not play pro either.  That said, why not try to change it on the girls side.  They've proven they can draw an audience.  From your posts , you appear to be on the payroll of ECNL


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal, you can have your DD play NWSL soccer and make 17K a year.  To put it in perspective, my DD will be receiving more than 17K a year from her soccer college athletic scholarship.  After colleg soccer, she will enter the work force and I guarantee she will make more than 17K playing for a NWSL team.  If she worked straight out of HS.  I can pay her more than 17K a year.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> Even with a few more opportunities, the vast majority of boys will not play pro either.  That said, why not try to change it on the girls side.  They've proven they can draw an audience.  From your posts , you appear to be on the payroll of ECNL


You are missing the point.  The men get paid far more than the women to play professionally.  Is your DD a uolder or a ulittle player?  If you ulittle, I think you need to do a lot of research on the NWSL pay scale.

Change what? There isn't a huge market for professional women soccer.  It's simple supply and demand.  There is no demand for it, besides little girls watching it with their parents.


----------



## Real Deal

NoGoal said:


> Real Deal, you can have your DD play NWSL soccer and make 17K a year.  To put it in perspective, my DD will be receiving more than 17K a year from her soccer college athletic scholarship.  After colleg soccer, she will enter the work force and I guarantee she will make more than 17K playing for a NWSL team.  If she worked straight out of HS.  I can pay her more than 17K a year.


What does this have to do with Sting's statement as to why they pulled out of DA?  I find that statement to be sexist.

As for my DD:  She would play soccer every single day,  just like your average gymnast, just to play in college

What does the NWSL salary have to do with that?


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> What does this have to do with Sting's statement as to why they pulled out of DA?  I find that statement to be sexist.
> 
> As for my DD:  She would play soccer every single day,  just like your average gymnast, just to play in college
> 
> What does the NWSL salary have to do with that?


Um, did you NOT read this statement...

Program Goals: For female soccer players, the goal for many of them is to pursue the game at the collegiate level as scholarship athletes. While a small percentage will also play at a national team level, or professionally, the reality is the greater majority will move on to contribute amongst the top college programs across the country. The ECNL platform is proven in providing players with viable opportunities at every single level - college, national teams, or professional ranks. 

The reason women don't play professionally is because there is NO money to be made, if they are NOT on the US WNT!

Why is it sexist? It's reality!


----------



## Real Deal

NoGoal said:


> Um, did you NOT read this statement...
> 
> Program Goals: For female soccer players, the goal for many of them is to pursue the game at the collegiate level as scholarship athletes. While a small percentage will also play at a national team level, or professionally, the reality is the greater majority will move on to contribute amongst the top college programs across the country. The ECNL platform is proven in providing players with viable opportunities at every single level - college, national teams, or professional ranks.
> 
> The reason women don't play professionally is because there is NO money to be made, if they are NOT on the US WNT!


But the boys have little chance of playing pro as well!!  Don't you see how that is a double standard???

In any case, I'm guessing DA will accomplish this goal of college as well.  Hopefully they will all progressively play better soccer.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> I'm sure DA will accomplish this goal as well.  Hopefully they will all play better soccer.


What goal?  To raise the NWSL salary? I get it you have a 04 ulittle DD and probably thought she was going to play professionally after college.  If so, I hope she is on the U14 or U15 YNT pool already... if not, she will be playing literally for peanuts and that's if she plays collegiate soccer.

What does having to play good soccer have anything to do with making a livable NWSL salary?


----------



## Real Deal

NoGoal said:


> What goal?  To raise the NWSL salary? I get it you have a 04 ulittle DD and probably thought she was going to play professionally after college.  If so, I hope she is on the U14 or U15 YNT pool already... if not, she will be playing literally for peanuts and that's if she plays collegiate soccer.


That's really funny.  

Good luck with your ECNL salaried position.  It may go away soon.


----------



## soccer4us

Real Deal said:


> But the boys have little chance of playing pro as well!!  Don't you see how that is a double standard???
> 
> In any case, I'm guessing DA will accomplish this goal of college as well.  Hopefully they will all progressively play better soccer.


Big difference is, DA can care less about the kids if their not in the national team. ECNL or other leagues at least cared for a few more people. You really think GDA is being created because they really care about making the style of play better, help kids go to college, etc They saw someone else successful and making money so they said hey we can do the same thing and make that money. Well, they have their chance now.


----------



## Real Deal

soccer4us said:


> Big difference is, DA can care less about the kids if their not in the national team. ECNL or other leagues at least cared for a few more people. You really think GDA is being created because they really care about making the style of play better, help kids go to college, etc They saw someone else successful and making money so they said hey we can do the same thing and make that money. Well, they have their chance now.


Then if ECNL cares, they can put their product somewhere beyond the OC.  As long as they refuse to spread out geographically in SoCal, DA wins


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> Good luck with your ECNL salaried position.  It will go away soon.


ECNL salaried,  lmao.  That's some weak ass sh*t!

Ah are you butt hurt?  Did someone burst your dreams of your little Marta making millions? Sucka, you better hope all those extra DA training days pays off with a college athletic scholarship offer.  Believe me NOT many Ulittle players will be recruited to play for a Power 5, Ivy League or top Mid-Major school like Santa Clara and Pepperdine.


----------



## soccer4us

Real Deal said:


> Then if ECNL cares, they can put their product somewhere beyond the OC.  As long as they refuse to spread out geographically in SoCal, DA wins


Agree DA will win in So Cal barring some bad mess up from US soccer. Most of the current ECNL clubs would prefer no change outside of maybe Legends, Albion, Carlsbad, etc where now their on even playing field. DA should win easily in any normal case in the whole country but US soccer has done so many dumb things through the years, it just makes you think can they mess this up? Maybe. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying ECNL is perfect. They made mistakes as well but I think putting all they mandates when in reality you're changing nothing is just a front. Same coaches, still training similar days, and playing similar teams. Good times.


----------



## NoGoal

soccer4us said:


> Big difference is, DA can care less about the kids if their not in the national team. ECNL or other leagues at least cared for a few more people. You really think GDA is being created because they really care about making the style of play better, help kids go to college, etc They saw someone else successful and making money so they said hey we can do the same thing and make that money. Well, they have their chance now.


I agree, was it not said Girls DA's goal was to improve the US WNT.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal don't be butthurt!

Seriously, did you think your DD was going to make money playing professional womens soccer?  Your DD is only 5 yrs younger than my DD.  You need to refocus your DD goals and that's playing college soccer and getting some kind of scholarship money, because that is not a guarantee playing for Girls DA or ECNL team.


----------



## GoWest

soccer4us said:


> I know here in So Cal, most of the best are doing DA but interesting Sting from Texas just pulled out last week. They are arguably the best in Texas.
> 
> http://assets.ngin.com/attachments/document/0121/9517/Sting_Press_Release_ECNL.pdf


It is interesting and I agree with your SoCal DA player comment as well. Solar, Lonestar, FC Dallas and (newbie) Houston will carry the DA in Texas. Sting is a very good club (not the best but close) and I appreciate their perspective for the 2017-2018 season per their press release. Seems they know their players / parents well. I think the "DA rules" (do we have those yet other than the link to the boys DA rules?) were too restrictive to their liking......and I agree. Rarely is anything "perfect" right out of the gate (Seattle Slew circa 1977 aside) but give them a year to figure their internal issues out and Sting will be a dual membership club?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Real Deal said:


> It's bad enough we have a women's tournament called "She Believes Cup"   Yes of course, she must believe,( in rainbows and unicorns), since she can't even handle a DA!   So what's next for these non-male athletes-- "Always- with Wings" stadium??


Gotta love Texas, sounds like a good explanation to me. You profess to know what is best for a group of teams from another state? Hard to judge something that hasn't even started yet as well, it is dumb to criticize something that has been so successful for so many years.
FYI, boys are bigger, stronger faster and have more endurance than girls,  so comparing boys DA and girls DA seems crazy to me. I don't think it is sexist, just the truth.
 BTW I have a daughter who plays soccer right now and we will be trying to figure where she fits in next year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love Texas, sounds like a good explanation to me. You profess to know what is best for a group of teams from another state? Hard to judge something that hasn't even started yet as well, it is dumb to criticize something that has been so successful for so many years.
> FYI, boys are bigger, stronger faster and have more endurance than girls,  so comparing boys DA and girls DA seems crazy to me. I don't think it is sexist, just the truth.
> BTW I have a daughter who plays soccer right now and we will be trying to figure where she fits in next year.


Now I'm starting to agree with you.  Crazy...


----------



## GoWest

soccer4us said:


> Big difference is, DA can care less about the kids if their not in the national team. ECNL or other leagues at least cared for a few more people. You really think GDA is being created because they really care about making the style of play better, help kids go to college, etc They saw someone else successful and making money so they said hey we can do the same thing and make that money. Well, they have their chance now.


You have some strong "feelings" about GDA and it's not even July of 2018 yet Lol. Maybe get a season under their belt and we can all sit back in our armchairs and re-evaluate our positions?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> Even with a few more opportunities, the vast majority of boys will not play pro either.  That said, why not try to change it on the girls side.  They've proven they can draw an audience.  From your posts , you appear to be on the payroll of ECNL


Do you know what the attendance of the second game of the She Believe's Cup in Houston the 4th largest city in the US?  It wasn't good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> Then if ECNL cares, they can put their product somewhere beyond the OC.  As long as they refuse to spread out geographically in SoCal, DA wins


Is it winning when the product on the field is diluted and overall worse than what ECNL has already been producing?  And no I am not on the payroll of the ECNL, however, the platform and her coaches did a great job of getting my player a great scholarship and she is killing the game in college.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer4us said:


> Agree DA will win in So Cal barring some bad mess up from US soccer. Most of the current ECNL clubs would prefer no change outside of maybe Legends, Albion, Carlsbad, etc where now their on even playing field. DA should win easily in any normal case in the whole country but US soccer has done so many dumb things through the years, it just makes you think can they mess this up? Maybe. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying ECNL is perfect. They made mistakes as well but I think putting all they mandates when in reality you're changing nothing is just a front. Same coaches, still training similar days, and playing similar teams. Good times.


@soccer4us  this is a well thought out post and very true.  I am enjoying sitting back and watching.  Plenty of soccer people that I have talked to aren't convinced that US Soccer can get out of it's own way.  Too much of a honey pot to protect and too much of an old girls club to keep employed.  What happened to hiring coaches with a successful record to coach the youth national teams?  Every few months something has changed.  We are 4 months away from the season starting and still no comprehensive directives just fluffy press releases.  Dallas Sting , one of the most successful youth clubs in the country on the female side pulling out is pretty telling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Now I'm starting to agree with you.  Crazy...


See what happens when you are sober? You should try it more often.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Now I'm starting to agree with you.  Crazy...


I tell you what, if you wear a Trump hat to the next UCLA game, I will take you on a date.


----------



## soccer4us

MakeAPlay said:


> @soccer4us  this is a well thought out post and very true.  I am enjoying sitting back and watching.  Plenty of soccer people that I have talked to aren't convinced that US Soccer can get out of it's own way.  Too much of a honey pot to protect and too much of an old girls club to keep employed.  What happened to hiring coaches with a successful record to coach the youth national teams?  Every few months something has changed.  We are 4 months away from the season starting and still no comprehensive directives just fluffy press releases.  Dallas Sting , one of the most successful youth clubs in the country on the female side pulling out is pretty telling.


Hiring successful youth national team coaches? good one. Depends if you're friends with Jill or were her assistant at UCLA once upon a time. My favorite is when you fail but then get a new job within us soccer in a different role. From what I understand April is the main DA person and isn't exactly liked by many you can say. Let's hope for so cal folks they don't have showcase events similar locations to the boys. Going to Florida early December for a week. Good fun


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what happens when you are sober? You should try it more often.


Who says that I wasn't sober?  What you might not understand Joe is that this is pure entertainment for me.  Watching people make it up as they go with the inevitable crash at the end is pretty funny.  I showed my player some of these posts and she laughed and was confused at how ill informed most of the posters on this forum really are.  

The difference is dickwad that I am looking in the rear view mirror.  My player is there and thriving.  She will have the opportunity to play pro, should she want to, and will likely end up in Europe for her gap year before medical school.  I had a plan and executed it.  How's your plan going?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I tell you what, if you wear a Trump hat to the next UCLA game, I will take you on a date.


How about you wear a Trump hat to the next UCLA game so that my player's other parent can reaccommodate you?  He is really good at it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer4us said:


> Hiring successful youth national team coaches? good one. Depends if you're friends with Jill or were her assistant at UCLA once upon a time. My favorite is when you fail but then get a new job within us soccer in a different role. From what I understand April is the main DA person and isn't exactly liked by many you can say. Let's hope for so cal folks they don't have showcase events similar locations to the boys. Going to Florida early December for a week. Good fun


You are 100% spot on and the rabbit hole goes deeper.  I just don't want to post some of the other things I know but look closely at the ynt coaching tree...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> How about you wear a Trump hat to the next UCLA game so that my player's other parent can reaccommodate you?  He is really good at it.


Yeah, like he reaccommodated you?
I heard about the graduation, a real mans' man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Who says that I wasn't sober?  What you might not understand Joe is that this is pure entertainment for me.  Watching people make it up as they go with the inevitable crash at the end is pretty funny.  I showed my player some of these posts and she laughed and was confused at how ill informed most of the posters on this forum really are.
> 
> The difference is dickwad that I am looking in the rear view mirror.  My player is there and thriving.  She will have the opportunity to play pro, should she want to, and will likely end up in Europe for her gap year before medical school.  I had a plan and executed it.  How's your plan going?


I am surprised you can look at any mirror without it shattering.
The difference between us is I actually like to see everyones' kid succeed, even though you are what you are, I wouldn't wish bad things on your kid.


----------



## Dargle

*Charles Boehm*‏ @*cboehm* 3m3 minutes ago

Dallas girls youth powerhouse @*StingSoccerClub* has joined the list of clubs who've reconsidered Girls DA membership; will remain in @*theECNL*


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Crickets


----------



## ESPNANALYST

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Hey guys, my daughter will be age eligible for DA next year so I come to this forum to try to figure out the best path for her.  I am disappointed to see how this thread seems to have gone off the rails.  If you want to make it personal with another poster, I guess go ahead, but lets leave the kids out of this.  Lets keep this a place where people with NO soccer experience (like me) can come and get thoughts and ideas.  The forum is what we make of it.


I use the ignore button- honestly some people on here are so stupid especially some ulitttle parents that it's necessary. Better for your health too!


----------



## outside!

NoGoal said:


> IMO, why even worry about FIFA sub rules for women?  99.999% of club and college players won't be playing pro women or international soccer anyways.
> 
> College soccer players are so condititioned, if they had to play a full 90 min game, they easily could.


It is not about conditioning, it is about learning to play the international game. If the goal is for the US to stay competitive in women's soccer (and become competitive in men's soccer), then our adult players need to play the international game. If we want to see our National Teams get schooled by teams that play possession soccer, then maintain the status quo. The US is different than the rest of the world due to the fact that we have college sports. We should use the strengths that we have and change the college game so that is helps with player development.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Since this is the most active thread about this certain 04 DA are already imploding and now playing up their 05 A Team players who are waayyyyyyy out of their league. Amazing!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Please, Please
I know all of you know that is almost impossible to shut MAPS' yap, but it looks like I did.
No thanks needed.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> It is not about conditioning, it is about learning to play the international game. If the goal is for the US to stay competitive in women's soccer (and become competitive in men's soccer), then our adult players need to play the international game. If we want to see our National Teams get schooled by teams that play possession soccer, then maintain the status quo. The US is different than the rest of the world due to the fact that we have college sports. We should use the strengths that we have and change the college game so that is helps with player development.


Learning to play the international game?  Then why are international national team players coming over to the US playing collegiate soccer, besides wanting to get a free education?  Want the US to play possession soccer?  It's pretty simple, fire the US YNT staff and head coaches and replace them with coaches from, Spain, Japan, Germany and or France.  Oh, we tried that with Tom Sermani and weren't patient enough after incurring a few losses and he was fired.


----------



## NoGoal

I'm going to lay it all out for ulittle parents.

1. Girls DA is not increasing the amount of college soccer scholarships.
2. Playing GDA doesn't mean your DD's are going to get a collegiate scholarship to school of her choice.
3. Playing GDA doesn't increase your DD's chance of getting a YNT invite.
4. There will be many who's DD will not be playing soccer in a couple of years.
5. Your DDs are all be competing for the same college roster spots in their graduating class.
6. Posters in your age group will stop posting in a couple of years, because reality from #1-5 will be realized.

Lastly, enough watching your DD's playing and let them have fun, because the time is going to fly by!


----------



## soccer4us

NoGoal said:


> Learning to play the international game?  Then why are international national team players coming over to the US playing collegiate soccer, besides wanting to get a free education?  Want the US to play possession soccer?  It's pretty simple, fire the US YNT staff and head coaches and replace them with coaches from, Spain, Japan, Germany and or France.  Oh, we tried that with Tom Sermani and weren't patient enough after incurring a few losses and he was fired.


I find it hard to believe there are NO United States coaches who preach possession. The issue is, we care about winning even at the youth levels where we fire coaches who don't come close to winning a u17 World Cup even if their style is good. FYI not saying the previous one but some in the past. With Sermani he did the exact same thing Jill just did at that she believes cup where we got smoked by France. Tried new players and different things. Senior players complained to Gulati and what do you know? Fired.  

my other question for GDA, are they really going mandate a style to all these so cal clubs, evaluate their sessions, etc? They do this for the boys or at least attempt too. Play 4-3-3 or else...unless your the main national team.  This could be some fun if that's the case.


----------



## Real Deal

NoGoal said:


> Real Deal don't be butthurt!
> 
> Seriously, did you think your DD was going to make money playing professional womens soccer?  Your DD is only 5 yrs younger than my DD.  You need to refocus your DD goals and that's playing college soccer and getting some kind of scholarship money, because that is not a guarantee playing for Girls DA or ECNL team.


I stated (in post #71 as a matter of fact) that our goal was for her to play in college.  I'm sure you will respond that she has no chance, since you find it acceptable to flame people by disrespecting their children because you disagree with an opinion.  No problem-- that's on your Karma sheet.  

You don't know my kid, me, or our situation at all.


----------



## Real Deal

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Hey guys, my daughter will be age eligible for DA next year so I come to this forum to try to figure out the best path for her.  I am disappointed to see how this thread seems to have gone off the rails.  If you want to make it personal with another poster, I guess go ahead, but lets leave the kids out of this.  Lets keep this a place where people with NO soccer experience (like me) can come and get thoughts and ideas.  The forum is what we make of it.


Amen to this.  The venom displayed by some posters towards other people's kids is disgusting,


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Real Deal said:


> Amen to this.  The venom displayed by some posters towards other people's kids is disgusting,


Not right in the head.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please, Please
> I know all of you know that is almost impossible to shut MAPS' yap, but it looks like I did.
> No thanks needed.


Please shut REAL DEAL up next


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I'm going to lay it all out for ulittle parents.
> 
> 1. Girls DA is not increasing the amount of college soccer scholarships.
> 2. Playing GDA doesn't mean your DD's are going to get a collegiate scholarship to school of her choice.
> 3. Playing GDA doesn't increase your DD's chance of getting a YNT invite.
> 4. There will be many who's DD will not be playing soccer in a couple of years.
> 5. Your DDs are all be competing for the same college roster spots in their graduating class.
> 6. Posters in your age group will stop posting in a couple of years, because reality from #1-5 will be realized.
> 
> Lastly, enough watching your DD's playing and let them have fun, because the time is going to fly by!


What makes you all knowing, you have a kid that got some money to play in college, just like thousands of other kids. Girls DA teams aren't even formed yet and you are already making stupid statements, you may end up being right, but you are guessing just like everyone else.


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> I stated (in post #71 as a matter of fact) that our goal was for her to play in college.  I'm sure you will respond that she has no chance, since you find it acceptable to flame people by disrespecting their children because you disagree with an opinion.  No problem-- that's on your Karma sheet.
> 
> You don't know my kid, me, or our situation at all.


I don't need to know you. The probability is high that you're like many other posters who have come before you on the 98, 99, 00, 01 age group who think playing for a GDA team (previously ECNL) she is one of the best.  A lot will change in 2 yrs, wha makes you think your DDs 04/05 age group is any different? #thereisnone


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> What makes you all knowing, you have a kid that got some money to play in college, just like thousands of other kids. Girls DA teams aren't even formed yet and you are already making stupid statements, you may end up being right, but you are guessing just like everyone else.


Um? Replace ECNL with GDA...it's the same dog and pony show, different platform.

And I've seen it with the 98, 99, 00 age groups! 

Style of play in college will not change.  The college coaches keep their jobs baeed on results and not because they played possession soccer.


----------



## NoGoal

soccer4us said:


> I find it hard to believe there are NO United States coaches who preach possession. The issue is, we care about winning even at the youth levels where we fire coaches who don't come close to winning a u17 World Cup even if their style is good. FYI not saying the previous one but some in the past. With Sermani he did the exact same thing Jill just did at that she believes cup where we got smoked by France. Tried new players and different things. Senior players complained to Gulati and what do you know? Fired.
> 
> my other question for GDA, are they really going mandate a style to all these so cal clubs, evaluate their sessions, etc? They do this for the boys or at least attempt too. Play 4-3-3 or else...unless your the main national team.  This could be some fun if that's the case.


Preaching vs training, idenifying, playing possession soccer is on a different level.


----------



## Striker17

Say what you want about certain posters but MAP has done a lot correctly. You may not like the delivery of the truth but it's the truth. Parents around here do not want to hear it- they want a bow tied gift wrapped version of "Your daughter will never be elite"
Then they come back with their excuses:
- we are focused on academics anyway
- we don't like the coach at X club
- we just want her to have fun
- people are so mean around here

My daughter isn't YNT. She has always been ODP but I know that racket.  If she can go to a great school and play and not have it affect grades great. My BFF daughter just had a great offer from a D3- a lot of money and a great school. After the soccer coach showed her the schedule and off season schedule she declined the offer because she was worried about school. 

It does always seem like the younger parents are the really out of touch ones. I appreciate you Map and NG and Cali! I may not always like how you say what you say but it has made me wake up to some hard and fast truths.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am surprised you can look at any mirror without it shattering.
> The difference between us is I actually like to see everyones' kid succeed, even though you are what you are, I wouldn't wish bad things on your kid.


I do not care about what you wish or don't wish.  I don't know you and probably wouldn't like you.  I don't care about your kid and couldn't care less about what you wish upon my kid.  She is an adult and doing fine.  Can you say the same?


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> I do not care about what you wish or don't wish.  I don't know you and probably wouldn't like you.  I don't care about your kid and couldn't care less about what you wish upon my kid.  She is an adult and doing fine.  Can you say the same?


I agree with these as well. Some of us are totally focused on our kids and what we need to do to get things done. Sorry I am not interested in anyone else's- I am in it to win it. Lots of people are ..:


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Um? Replace ECNL with GDA...it's the same dog and pony show, different platform.
> 
> And I've seen it with the 98, 99, 00 age groups!
> 
> Style of play in college will not change.  The college coaches keep their jobs baeed on results and not because they played possession soccer.


Oh yeah and my DD isn't like the 1000s of other players who got a college soccer scholarship.  She didn't settle playing for some unknown Univeristy in the middle Central Arkansas.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Crickets


Um nice one.  If you really are such a tough guy PM me your mobile number and let's take this up in person.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I'm going to lay it all out for ulittle parents.
> 
> 1. Girls DA is not increasing the amount of college soccer scholarships.
> 2. Playing GDA doesn't mean your DD's are going to get a collegiate scholarship to school of her choice.
> 3. Playing GDA doesn't increase your DD's chance of getting a YNT invite.
> 4. There will be many who's DD will not be playing soccer in a couple of years.
> 5. Your DDs are all be competing for the same college roster spots in their graduating class.
> 6. Posters in your age group will stop posting in a couple of years, because reality from #1-5 will be realized.
> 
> Lastly, enough watching your DD's playing and let them have fun, because the time is going to fly by!


NG I wish that I could resurrect all of the posters that have disappeared as their players have quit soccer and moved on.  Funny thing is we are still standing!


----------



## Striker17

Not standing - thriving.  The two most unapologetically aggressive parents in my age group for their daughters have made some very difficult and controversial choices but their daughters level of play and commitment to the game is phenomenal. I learned a lot from parents like You guys about advocating for my daughter while maintaining realistic expectations about where she's going to end up


----------



## Striker17

I also want to say to new posters on this forum that the back-and-forth between the old-timers posters goes back a long way and they all know each other and they have been through many changes together so although it might look aggressive and crass if you don't know the backstory there is a lot of history with all of them


----------



## Striker17

Hey now some of us can appreciate  what you guys say !  We just want you to see our side of it once in a while that US soccer changed our whole game. I was very excited about EC NL it was what I was looking forward to for my daughter I didn't expect the rug to get pulled out from underneath me and now I have to figure out how to keep her doing what she wants to do. That's not easy


----------



## Striker17

Real Deal said:


> From Google:
> *"DIII colleges* are not allowed to *offer athletic scholarships* and the amount of practice time a coach can have is reduced; *athletes* here are competing for the love of competition."


I know you are a ulittle parent. It's called working the system- it's called getting her in and finding money. That's what that coach did for her and it was part of her playing. 
Spare me man you are a know it all


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> Say what you want about certain posters but MAP has done a lot correctly. You may not like the delivery of the truth but it's the truth. Parents around here do not want to hear it- they want a bow tied gift wrapped version of "Your daughter will never be elite"
> Then they come back with their excuses:
> - we are focused on academics anyway
> - we don't like the coach at X club
> - we just want her to have fun
> - people are so mean around here
> 
> My daughter isn't YNT. She has always been ODP but I know that racket.  If she can go to a great school and play and not have it affect grades great. My BFF daughter just had a great offer from a D3- a lot of money and a great school. After the soccer coach showed her the schedule and off season schedule she declined the offer because she was worried about school.
> 
> It does always seem like the younger parents are the really out of touch ones. I appreciate you Map and NG and Cali! I may not always like how you say what you say but it has made me wake up to some hard and fast truths.


@Striker17  I apologize for my delivery.  At times it gets annoying hearing the same old argument by a new parent.  At the end of the day it is up to all of us to help our players get on the track that best suits them.  I would ask my player every year up to her U18 season if she still really wanted to play before I wrote a check (even after she had accepted a scholarship offer).  That way it was up to her.  Our focus for our player has always been in order: College and having fun.  Anything that would distract from those two things were unacceptable.  My player had a mandate that she get straight A's or I wan't going to spend a dime.

Good luck to your player.  You and your spouse clearly are putting your player first and working the plan.  That is the formula for success because no player gets there alone,


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal is going Clarino on me.  Lmao!


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> Not standing - thriving.  The two most unapologetically aggressive parents in my age group for their daughters have made some very difficult and controversial choices but their daughters level of play and commitment to the game is phenomenal. I learned a lot from parents like You guys about advocating for my daughter while maintaining realistic expectations about where she's going to end up


And I have already told my DD.  Be prepared to sit as a college freshmen.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> And I have already told my DD.  Be prepared to sit as a college freshmen.


However you have her preparing to succeed!  She is going to contribute for sure this season.  She is skilled, works hard and most importantly is driven to succeed!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Oh yeah and my DD isn't like the 1000s of other players who got a college soccer scholarship.  She didn't settle playing for some unknown Univeristy in the middle Central Arkansas.


Different strokes I guess.


----------



## MakeAPlay

For the posters that are just trying to get info and perspective.  I apologize for the distraction.


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> Hey now some of us can appreciate  what you guys say !  We just want you to see our side of it once in a while that US soccer changed our whole game. I was very excited about EC NL it was what I was looking forward to for my daughter I didn't expect the rug to get pulled out from underneath me and now I have to figure out how to keep her doing what she wants to do. That's not easy


It should be the same goal at U15 and beyond,  college coaching exposure at showcases.


----------



## SoccerMom05

On a different note does anyone know what happened with Dido at LAPFC? He doesn't look to be there anymore


----------



## MakeAPlay

SoccerMom05 said:


> On a different note does anyone know what happened with Dido at LAPFC? He doesn't look to be there anymore


He is still listed as the WPSL coach for SoCal FC.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> That just shows that you have no clue as to what makes a great person/student athlete/player.  I have yet to meet a top level athlete without some sort of edge to them.  Keep dreaming of rainbows and unicorns.  My player plays in a competitive cauldron where even the weakest player is a YNT player.  It's not for everyone.  It has to be in your DNA.  You might want yours to take up needlepoint if you think that I am nasty.


This post is so true!  What seperates the best from the average player, is the edge they play with on the field.  All of the top players have an edge to them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> This post is so true!  What seperates the best from the average player, is the edge they play with on the field.  All of the top players have an edge to them.


Not to mention that the college head coaches aren't there to coddle anyone.  If a player can't take getting yelled at then D1 is not the right fit.


----------



## Desert Hound

I thought this was a soccer forum...not the Jerry Springer Show.


----------



## ADPSOCCER

SoccerMom05 said:


> On a different note does anyone know what happened with Dido at LAPFC? He doesn't look to be there anymore


http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy/technical-staff


----------



## Nutmeg

It's almost Easter can't we all get along.


----------



## Dominic

STOP


----------



## Nutmeg

SoccerMom05 said:


> On a different note does anyone know what happened with Dido at LAPFC? He doesn't look to be there anymore


Troll much.


----------



## Lambchop

MakeAPlay said:


> Not to mention that the college head coaches aren't there to coddle anyone.  If a player can't take getting yelled at then D1 is not the right fit.


If you understand child development you would know there is a huge difference between a 12,13 year old and an 18-22 year old. Let's hope so  anyway.  If a child grows up in a home where, for the most part, problems are discussed and resolved, a yelling, screaming adult man is difficult to get used to.  If a child grows up in a home where problems are settled with yelling and arguing over everything, that child from a young age thinks nothing of being yelled at whereas the child raised in a calmer environment will take longer to adjust to yelling, abusive coaches.  Eventually they all adjust to all the assholes out there.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

Lambchop said:


> If you understand child development you would know there is a huge difference between a 12,13 year old and an 18-22 year old. Let's hope so  anyway.  If a child grows up in a home where, for the most part, problems are discussed and resolved, a yelling, screaming adult man is difficult to get used to.  If a child grows up in a home where problems are settled with yelling and arguing over everything, that child from a young age thinks nothing of being yelled at whereas the child raised in a calmer environment will take longer to adjust to yelling, abusive coaches.  Eventually they all adjust to all the assholes out there.


I need me some child development classes.  Those are some pearls of wisdom.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lambchop said:


> If you understand child development you would know there is a huge difference between a 12,13 year old and an 18-22 year old. Let's hope so  anyway.  If a child grows up in a home where, for the most part, problems are discussed and resolved, a yelling, screaming adult man is difficult to get used to.  If a child grows up in a home where problems are settled with yelling and arguing over everything, that child from a young age thinks nothing of being yelled at whereas the child raised in a calmer environment will take longer to adjust to yelling, abusive coaches.  Eventually they all adjust to all the assholes out there.


Not sure where this is coming from because my player is quite coddled by us.  She does know that real life is not what we provide her.  At the same time she is well prepared for what is out there.  D1 coaches don't coddle players they aren't parents.  If you are so wet behind the ears to realize this then please keep feeding your kid lies and make her wish for rainbows and unicorns.  Sports are competitive.  Coaches must win or face the loss of their livelihood.  Expectations are high and unless your player is going to a PAC 12 or Big Ten school then the scholarship is one year.  Florida State had half of their 8 man 2016 recruiting class reaccomodated and it might be 5 of 8 by the summer.  Many of you Ulittle parents want to focus on the GDA but Florida St treats everyone like a pro.  Do well and thrive.  Non-contributors go home.  Every year new foreign recruits come in along with top domestic talent.  What you have it all wrong if you think that college soccer is a game.  It isn't.  It's a business.  Please if you are serious about your player making it to college soccer, get the fluffy ideas out of your head.


----------



## Nutmeg

MakeAPlay said:


> Not sure where this is coming from because my player is quite coddled by us.  She does know that real life is not what we provide her.  At the same time she is well prepared for what is out there.  D1 coaches don't coddle players they aren't parents.  If you are so wet behind the ears to realize this then please keep feeding your kid lies and make her wish for rainbows and unicorns.  Sports are competitive.  Coaches must win or face the loss of their livelihood.  Expectations are high and unless your player is going to a PAC 12 or Big Ten school then the scholarship is one year.  Florida State had half of their 8 man 2016 recruiting class reaccomodated and it might be 5 of 8 by the summer.  Many of you Ulittle parents want to focus on the GDA but Florida St treats everyone like a pro.  Do well and thrive.  Non-contributors go home.  Every year new foreign recruits come in along with top domestic talent.  What you have it all wrong if you think that college soccer is a game.  It isn't.  It's a business.  Please if you are serious about your player making it to college soccer, get the fluffy ideas out of your head.


1000% true. Way too much rec league mentality on the form and on the sidelines these days.


----------



## Striker17

Everyone is saying the same thing- it's just the way we deliver it. We are all here because we love our kids and take the time to research and find mentors and parents who have walked the journey before us. 
I interpreted the  post much differently . From the original post I got that a kid will need their own focus and grit in order to make it in a D1 environment.  
I hope everyone keeps posting and helping those of us who don't know a lot about the landscape but want the best for our kids. 
Years ago I got a rude awakening from MAP and NG. It hurt. I realized I had my kid in the wrong place AFTER some private discussions. They gave me real tools to work through that - tools I didn't know about or have the connections to consider. I am indebted. 
@Lambchop you are a smart poster and I enjoy your posts a lot. They also make me think. My daughter has only had "yelling joystick" coaches and she's a very cerebral player. I wonder if she does continue to play how that will affect her college and her decision to play.


----------



## Striker17

Nutmeg said:


> 1000% true. Way too much rec league mentality on the form and on the sidelines these days.


I think it's the society. We are told we are special.
Coaches run a business- they do not have the absolute freedom at the club level to make all the choices they want because of politics. 
We have leagues for everything. We have patches for everything. 
The DA should have been limited and the top 20 in SOCAL- elite of the elite. Now the myth is perpetuated.
For me I have a late bloomer. RAE killed her with the age change. Now she has to work through it


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> I think it's the society. We are told we are special.
> Coaches run a business- they do not have the absolute freedom at the club level to make all the choices they want because of politics.
> We have leagues for everything. We have patches for everything.
> The DA should have been limited and the top 20 in SOCAL- elite of the elite. Now the myth is perpetuated.
> For me I have a late bloomer. RAE killed her with the age change. Now she has to work through it


If she wants it she can have it.  Power to the girls!!


----------



## Nutmeg

Striker17 said:


> I think it's the society. We are told we are special.
> Coaches run a business- they do not have the absolute freedom at the club level to make all the choices they want because of politics.
> We have leagues for everything. We have patches for everything.
> The DA should have been limited and the top 20 in SOCAL- elite of the elite. Now the myth is perpetuated.
> For me I have a late bloomer. RAE killed her with the age change. Now she has to work through it


I agree, we as parents are told and sold a lot. My frustrations are not with the MAP's of the world but rather those that lack the desire to educate themselves. If your DD is good then fantastic. Too many parents just show up and expect DD  to play DA, or ECNL on a high level team.  If more MAP s were on the sidelines it would clear the field maybe a little more and then competition would be the only true metric. Not good vibes and unicorns.


----------



## soccer4us

Nutmeg said:


> I agree, we as parents are told and sold a lot. My frustrations are not with the MAP's of the world but rather those that lack the desire to educate themselves. If your DD is good then fantastic. Too many parents just show up and expect DD  to play DA, or ECNL on a high level team.  If more MAP s were on the sidelines it would clear the field maybe a little more and then competition would be the only true metric. Not good vibes and unicorns.


I always say not enough clubs really educate their parents in various important topics. What is development? Club priorities? College recruiting education? etc so they assume things and all hell breaks loose at some point. They say what you want to hear so those checks keep coming


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anyone that has a serious question and doesn't want the drama of the open forum please PM me.  I received a ton help when my player was going through the process.  I would love to pay it forward.


----------



## NoGoal

soccer4us said:


> I always say not enough clubs really educate their parents in various important topics. What is development? Club priorities? College recruiting education? etc so they assume things and all hell breaks loose at some point. They say what you want to hear so those checks keep coming


The biggie is the college recruiting education.  I learned the most from SoCal Blues!  They do an excellent job of helping their parents through the recruiting process.  I would add, it is important for the college coach to believe in your DD.  The reason is, the head coach gives their opinion about your DD to the college head coaches.  They have no benefit in overselling a player, because the college coaches are asking for their feedback.  If they oversell any particular player and they don't perform at their program.  I'm sure a college coach would think twice about the next player at that club who is interested in their program.


----------



## soccer4us

NoGoal said:


> The biggie is the college recruiting education.  I learned the most from SoCal Blues!  They do an excellent job of helping their parents through the recruiting process.  I would add, it is important for the college coach to believe in your DD.  The reason is, the head coach gives their opinion about your DD to the college head coaches.  They have no benefit in overselling a player, because the college coaches are asking for their feedback.  If they oversell any particular player and they don't perform at their program.  I'm sure a college coach would think twice about the next player at that club who is interested in their program.


club coaches shouldn't oversell players.....good joke  I agree but 3/4 of the coaches in so cal do this. Sometimes it works out and other times it doesn't. They even oversell to the actual club player sometimes!


----------



## glen_dandy

glen_dandy said:


> I agree with all of the above.  My current ECNL-level players will stay with their DA club, but will request the second team if they are offered DA for next season.


I got so many likes to the post above, I figured I needed to provide an update.

DD got offered Academy and wants to accept it.  She's nervous about playing time, but she just really loves the team and coach.  To be honest, it's nice to see her excited about something.


----------



## LadiesMan217

glen_dandy said:


> I got so many likes to the post above, I figured I needed to provide an update.
> 
> DD got offered Academy and wants to accept it.  She's nervous about playing time, but she just really loves the team and coach.  To be honest, it's nice to see her excited about something.


What club?


----------



## C.A.M.

Once the anger dissipated the discussion became great. 

I just wrote a long detailed post and deleted it.  

My girl loves 4 days of smart, intense, focused practice with higher level players with a similar mind state.  Her DA is using the US Soccer guidelines which is perfect for her to showcase her mental and physical games.  Her coach is as blunt, honest and fair to her as her mother and I are and believe me when I say we don't sugar coat a damn thing.

She was constantly overlooked in the kick ball system.  She can play it, but simply refuses to and her performances were never constant or up to her potential.  The DA that found her is the perfect fit for her and the other girls they found.  

So for those wondering what to do: Get in where you fit in.  These coaches will be fired if they cannot bring the programs that pay them success.  Take your kids somewhere they will be assets and reap the benefits.  You know, the same thing we do when looking for a job.


----------



## Dos Equis

C.A.M. said:


> Once the anger dissipated the discussion became great.
> 
> I just wrote a long detailed post and deleted it.
> 
> My girl loves 4 days of smart, intense, focused practice with higher level players with a similar mind state.  Her DA is using the US Soccer guidelines which is perfect for her to showcase her mental and physical games.  Her coach is as blunt, honest and fair to her as her mother and I are and believe me when I say we don't sugar coat a damn thing.
> 
> She was constantly overlooked in the kick ball system.  She can play it, but simply refuses to and her performances were never constant or up to her potential.  The DA that found her is the perfect fit for her and the other girls they found.
> 
> So for those wondering what to do: Get in where you fit in.  These coaches will be fired if they cannot bring the programs that pay them success.  Take your kids somewhere they will be assets and reap the benefits.  You know, the same thing we do when looking for a job.


Thanks for the update.  Finding a team/coach/system where your player is happy and continues to develop is always a good choice.   Please give us an update after the season starts, it will be interesting to understand how the fewer games and new subtitution rules impact teams and players over time.


----------

